# Visitors in the snow



## alderman (Dec 15, 2008)

We got some rare snow and had a couple of visitors on the prowl for a handout.


----------



## cjk (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Dec 17, 2008)

very nice, i have the same thing in my back yard all the time. they get to be a more of a nusance than anything eating my cedars and making my dog chase them way back in the bush.


----------

